# Allgemeine Fragen zur Corsair H110



## ModdingBoy (5. Mai 2014)

Hey,
Da ich mich aus "Design-Gründen" für eine Kompakt-Wakü entschlossen habe , wollte ich fragen wie es mit der Kompatibilität zum Corsair Obsidian 750D aussieht?

Ich hätte vor den Radiator oben im Gehäuse zu montieren , und die mitgelieferten Lüfterr gegen diese hier ersetzen :

EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2, 140mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000104) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

1.Passen die Lüfter problemlos auf den Radiator drauf ?
2. Passt der Radiator problemlos ins Gehäuse ?
3. Hat das Mainboard "genug Platz" oder stößt der Radiator ans Mainboard ? Mainboard ist Das MSI Z87-G45
4. Wie wird die Pumpe Angeschlossen? Lässt sich diese Regulieren ?
5. Kann ich die beiden Lüfter dann an meine EKL Alpine Touch anschließen um diese über die Lüftersteuerung zu regulieren ?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (5. Mai 2014)

Also die Lüfter sollten passen die haben eine 120er und eine 140er Aufnahme

Und so wie ich es lese kannst du oben 3*140er Lüfter montieren, also passt der Radiator

Rein passen wird der Radiator, die Boards werden nicht höher

Wegen deiner Lüftersteuerung, weiss ich nicht, manche PWM Lüfter möchten ein PWM Signal haben, aber die EKL sind eh nicht laut bei voller Last, hörbar ja, ausserdem kannst du es über das Board steuern lassen


----------



## ModdingBoy (5. Mai 2014)

Die EKL-Lüfter haben ein 4 Pin PWM auf 3 Pin Adapter im lieferumfang dabei. Und an die Lüftersteuerung gehen ja nur 3 Pin Lüfter, deswegen dürfte es über die Lüftersteuerung funktionieren oder ?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (5. Mai 2014)

Steht aber nicht bei EKL, siehe hier

140 Royal Blue Plus

Wie gesagt man kann die beiden Lüfter über das Board steuern lassen

Edit: die Pumpe hat einen 3pin Anschluss und wird am Board angeschlossen oder an deine Lüftersteuerung, damit kann man die regulieren

Edit2: Ich denke schon das man die Lüfter mit deiner Lüftersteuerung betreiben kann, da es noch die 7V Adapter gibt, und da ist kein PWM Signal.

Das Problem besteht wenn man kein PWM Signal hat bei einigen Lüfter und du reduzierst die Spannung, drehen die hoch und runter


----------



## ModdingBoy (5. Mai 2014)

Auf der Homepage von Caseking steht dies dabei, hatte da aber auch schon sicherheitshalber angerufen ob das wirklich dabei ist das Adapterkabel :


    Maße: 140 x 140 x 25 mm (B x H x T)
    Maße: ca. 211 g
    Montage: 140- und 120-mm-Gehäuseslots
    Material: Kunststoff, Gummi
    Farbe: Schwarz, Blau (Royal Blue)
    Lautstärke: max. 19,6 dB(A)
    Drehzahl: 300 - 1.200 U/min
    Fördervolumen: max. 109 m³/h
    Spannung: 12 V
    Anschluss: 4-Pin-PWM (mit Y-Weiche)
    Zubehör:
*    1x Kabel von 4-Pin zu 3-Pin (kein PWM)*
    1x Adapter 4-Pin-PWM-zu-7-Volt-Molex
    4x Gummipins zur entkoppelten Gehäuse-Befestigung

Demnach dürfte es ja auch an der Lüftersteuerung gehen


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (5. Mai 2014)

Habe mein oberen Post schon editiert


----------



## ModdingBoy (5. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank, für deine Schnelle Hilfe.

Die H110 würde bestellt !


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (5. Mai 2014)

Bitte, keine Ursache, kannst aber mal ein kleinen Test / Urteil abgeben wenn alles da ist, und du es im Betrieb hast, wäre nice

Edit: Wichtig



> Übrigens liegt auch ein schwarz gesleevtes Kabel zur Übersetzung vom  4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss auf *ungeregelten* 3-Pin-Standardlüfteranschluss bei.


Steht bei Caseking

Das *würde *heißen das du nicht runter regeln kannst wenn du 3Pin hast

Sollte es nicht gehen, kannst du es über das Board regeln lassen, das hat PWM und es wird dann via Temp geregelt

Aber so oder so wirst du mit den Lüftern glücklich werden, denn ich werde die mir auch noch kaufen


----------

